# Varmints Inc.



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

I just realized I deleted pics from last post. Here is a couple more, these are sold but if anyone would like one I can always make em.
Thanks!
Mark


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mark, when I click on your sight in your signature it says the blog is no longer available. Do you have a different sight to view products and prices?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I tried it too. No luck.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

lol Sorry guys.. I changed it and didnt repost it in my sig.

There nothing there right now, I deleted all the pics and am rebuilding it. But Ill have something up soon. Ill post it up.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds good, just wanted to make sure you were aware.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up guys, working on site and have a little bit of info on there now, pretty much on the Delrin calls right now. Ill be working on it as I get pics and stuff. My computer crashed last week and had to restore it, lost all my stuff. Oh well.
Mark
Varmints Inc. Custom Calls


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Lonehowl said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys, working on site and have a little bit of info on there now, pretty much on the Delrin calls right now. Ill be working on it as I get pics and stuff. My computer crashed last week and had to restore it, lost all my stuff. Oh well.
> Mark
> Varmints Inc. Custom Calls


Thanks for the update. Looks good so far, will look forward to seeing those wood calls added to the site.


----------

